# scope selection help



## huntingfool? (Jan 6, 2006)

I will be picking up a new scope for a .22-250 that I will be using for coyotes and possibly some day prarie dogs. I think that I would give up a little clarity for extra light because I like to hunt early mornings. I have about $340 in merchandise that I can get through Bass Pro Shops. I am extremely limited on funds other than that.

I see my choices as:

Bushnell Elite 3200 in 
4-12x40AO for $299.99 or 5-15-40AO for $319.99 with Multi-X reticles (like a duplex reticle I think) I do not see the 4200 series listed in their catalog

or wait six mor months and get either the

Burris FullField ll in 
4.5-14x42AO Plex reticle for $379.99
4.5-14x42AO B-Plex reticle (a trajectory compensating reticle) for $399.99

Nikon Monarch
4-12x40AO Nickoplex reticle for $379.99
5.5-16.5x44AO Nickoplex reticle for $399.99

Leupold VX-ll
4-12x40AO Fine Duplex reticle for $399.99

The thing that I do like about the Bushnell is the "RAINGUARD" feature. I am a little concerned having a scope with the lowest varialble other than 4 because of close encounters. Do not know if this concern is justified only possible going to a 5 vs. a 4.

Please let me know your thoughts, opinions or ideas.


----------



## Dog gon (Dec 22, 2005)

Go to www.sportsmansguide.com and look at there salecton they have good scopes and good prises.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Tasco scope maybe?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Buy either the Burris or the Nikon, you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I read once that there are two kinds of scopes:

1. Leupold

2. Everything else.

After buying two of them I believe this. I have dropped or beat on them in almost every way that normal hunting could cause. In one particular case I was carrying my rifle on my shoulder when the top sling swivel let go and It dropped onto the frozen over creek I was walking on. Took it to the range and the zero had not changed on bit and It hit hard when it fell.

I do own and have used other brands like nikon(this would be my 2nd choice), bushnell, or tasco but after having bought my first one it sold me on Leupold forever but to each his own.

Jaybic


----------



## RedBlooded (Feb 16, 2006)

I dont doubt your opinion about your choice of scope. However, my opinion ,"if money is an issue like it is with me", is you can't go wrong at all with your second choice (NIKON). I have to say that I am a Nikon man myself and that it is mostly because of the quality and affordability combined. 
GREAT HUNTING! :sniper:


----------



## RedBlooded (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm sorry but my previous message was to Jybic. As far as advice to huntingfool, I would definately consider the Nikon because of the old saying, "You get what you pay for". Leupolds are high buck, if you find a Leupold for the price of a Nikon, "sumpin aint right!" :sniper:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Redblooded,

Semper Fidelis! Me too. 1986-1990. 2nd mar div camp lejuene. Anyway, I agree about the nikon thing. I kinda forgot in the original post that price is a factor. I would also agree for the money that Nikon is a great choice. I have a buddy that is a real good shot and he sold his Leupold and bought a Nikon because he said it seemed clearer. He wears glasses so I dont know if that makes a difference or not.

I have also heard good things about the Bushnell elite series (both 3200 and 4200 and I know they make a 2.5x10 that should be low power enough for anything moving and on 10x enough to shoot prairie dogs too.

If you check out Natchez shooters supply (natchezss.com) they have some awesome deals on optics by almost everyone and you can pick up refurbished(like new)Burris scopes for a song sometimes.

Its worth a look.

Jaybic


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

For Leupold quality at a lower price, check out the Sightron line. Good stuff. I have yet to hear anything negative about them. The company, it is rumored, was started by a former Leupold employee. A new Sightron 2.5-10x32mm compact will be coming to my house as soon as the slush fund builds up a bit. Burl


----------



## RedBlooded (Feb 16, 2006)

Jaybic said:


> Redblooded,
> 
> Semper Fidelis! Me too. 1986-1990. 2nd mar div camp lejuene. Anyway, I agree about the nikon thing. I kinda forgot in the original post that price is a factor. I would also agree for the money that Nikon is a great choice. I have a buddy that is a real good shot and he sold his Leupold and bought a Nikon because he said it seemed clearer. He wears glasses so I dont know if that makes a difference or not.
> 
> ...


 Semper Fi to you Jaybic,
I'm originally from SC, went to Paris Island for boot camp and was in 5th Marine Division at Camp Pendelton Ca. 1983/1987. I'm new to this critter hunting stuff, but I am heading out from here and on my way to ND the weekend of March 3rd. Hope there isnt a lot of snow, not in the same condition I was in back in my Marine Corp days (haha). Anyway, keep your fingers crossed for my first coyote.
Redblooded :sniper:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Redblooded,

where ya from in mn. Maybe its close by. I am leaving for Nd on Monday for a week. Probably pass ya on the highway coming home. I been calling about 4 or 5 years now and its addictive. After I called and shot my first coyote that was it. All other hunting (deer included) became my second favorite hobby. I pretty much live for it now and it eats all my money but its worth every dime when you watch one come in thru the scope and stop at 60 yards.

Jaybic


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Jaybic said:


> I read once that there are two kinds of scopes:
> 
> 1. Leupold
> 
> ...


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

My 2 cents worth,

I've been shooting prairie dogs and varmints all over the country for 25 yrs and I have come to the conclusion that Leupold is the best. I have owned both Burris and Nikon...they aren't the quality I want in a scope when shooting PD's at 900 to 1000yds on a 90 degree day with a 15 mi/hr wind. The clarity is not there. Recently I have been looking at trying out Nightforce scopes they have a lot of options and an 56mm objective lense.
Great for low light situations. Also I would recommend a mil spec. reticle they're great if you don't want to carry your range finder along when stalking.


----------



## RedBlooded (Feb 16, 2006)

Jybic
I live south of Bluffton . I figure if ya from rochester youll probaly be staying farther south of here, maybe takin 94 all the way to your destination. But I'm sure I'll get hooked on this crap just like I'm hooked on bear huinting, deer hunting and damn near every other kinda hunting there is. Cept, I wont go Quail hunting with Dick Cheney (haha). I guess its safer than going on a road trip with Ted Kennedy though huh? 
Cya Jay, and GOOD LUCK TO YA! :sniper:


----------

